# Cruising the US east coast and Bahamas 07-08



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

hello all. 
We are going to cruise the east coast of the USA from NC down to FL, 
and then across to the Bahamas . We are doing it with our two sons 
ages 9&10. If there are any other kid boats out there doing or 
planning the same thing we would love to hear from you. 
Kevin, Melissa, James and Caleb. 
S/V Solange IV 
KP 44


----------



## Morgan3820 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Planing the same trip*

We are planning the same trip with our daughter, but we are still a few years out. I have another year left to get the boat in shape (a 1979 Morgan 382). One problem that I have not really solved is medical coverage. What are your thoughts on the subject/

Good luck to you!

Morgan 3820
Located in New Bern, NC


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

We are Canadian , so our alberta heathcare will cover us for up to six months then we need additional ins. We also need top up coverage due to the fact that procedures in most countries cost more. 
Have you found a good site or way of locating kids boats? 
i just found out today that i don't need to go back to work again before we leave. I am not as happy as I ould have thought, actually I am a bit lost.
Good luck with your plans.


----------



## djm37 (Dec 10, 2003)

Most US coverage includes out of country coverage as it is usually lower cost than in the US. Check with your provider. The health care in the Bahamas is provided by the government and is modelled on the UK system. The costs are significantly lower than in the US, from personal experience.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

kmclarke,

We do it every year. There are lots of boats with kids and you'll meet them the minute you're out there. Quite often the boats with kids cruise together.


----------



## bottleinamessage (Aug 6, 2007)

If you stop at Marsh Harbor, Abacos there is a cruisers net on 68 every morning at 8:30. There is a segment for new arrivals to say hello. Tell them who you are and about your kids. There must be 300 boats monitoring every morning. Many of them have kids aboard. At the end of the cruisers rally in Georgetown this spring, there was a talent show. The cruising kids stole the show!!


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The marsh harbour cruisers net sounds really helpful. We are still living in Alberta but will be leaving in 45 days(who's counting?) and leaving FL across to Bimini then north and around the windward side down to Marsh Harbour. Any comments/advice on that route would be welcome, our boat draws 6.5 ' and we will be doing the crossing with 4 adults.
Kevin


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kevin...Why go to Bimini at all? 6.5 draft is tough there anyway.
You can leave out of Ft. Lauderdale and go either the conventional WestEnd/Memory Rock way to Abacos or head to the new Providence channel and enter at little harbor. 
The easiest way to Abacos is out of West Palm Beach to Memory Rock passge and on to Great Sale Cay for your first stop. Then next day to Green Turtle Cay for customs check in and you're there with no hassels. Since you are coming down the ICW...West Palm (lake worth) is the BEST place to wait for weather and to cross from so I don't understand the Bimini Plan at all unless you are heading to the Exumas and not Marsh harbor.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Cam ,
Thanks for the info.
I was thinking about the bimini route because I was under the impression that that is the most simple and shortest legs. i would prefer not to make any landfalls in the dark and the bimini seems a sure way to accomplish that. I have to confess that so far a lot of my route planning info has come from here and most recently the latest cruising world. My charts are on order and I have been preoccupied with the other details of this adventure, So for now route planning that far down is mostly a matter of what sounds good. We will make much more definate plans as we near FL. Unfortunately there are no sailors where we live for us to ask the "stupid" questions. 
Our plan is to cross in mid to late NOV and then sail around the Abacos and then work our way down south. We don't have to see everything or go to the very best spots as everything will be brand new to us, so our number one priority is for everyone to have fun and not be scared , so we will be playing it ultra safe and go as slow as we need to. So if you or anyone else has any route ideas ....Don't be shy.
Kevin


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kev...
OK then. Bimini is definitely the wrong way to go! TWO options:
1. Leave out of the West Palm Beach inlet about midnight on a good forecast and set a course for Memory Rock passage. You will arrive at Memory Rock in daylight and go onto the Bahama banks in plenty of water. Proceed on in daylight to Great Sale Cay and anchor mid-afternoon. Enjoy and get some sleep...there is NOTHING there...just a good anchorage. Next day, start early and proceed to Green Turtle Cay...anchor off the New Plymouth settlement and take the dinghy in to check in with Customs and immigration and pay your fees. Wait for DEAD HIGH tide and enter WhiteSound channel for a protected anchorage and nice food/drink etc. 

2. If you are not comfortable with leaving W. Palm at night...get a start at daylight and proceed to cross to West End on Grand Bahama. You will need 8-10 hours for the passage in settled weather. You can pull into the West End customs dock to check in and take on fuel if needed and then use the Old Bahama Bay marina there for a slip for the evening. Check the tides for the next day and proceed the 8-10 miles north to the Memory Rock Channel and follow it to Great Sale Cay as in option #1. Do NOT attempt to use the Indian Cay channel which is closer to West End with your draft. 

For either passage you can also dock and/or check in at Spanish Cay Marina instead of Green Turtle should time or tide or weather dictate. Get the EXPLORER chart books only for the Bahamas...they are the only reasonably accurate ones!! 
Once you are done with the Abacos, you can exit out of the Little Harbor passage and head to Royal Island/Eleuthra to make your way down to the Exumas.
**********
Note...before you head across...there is a great anchorage at the north end of Lake Worth just off the ICW. You may have to wait for a week or more for the right weather to cross the stream and this is a good place to do it since you can take your dink to shore and shopping and West Marine are all close at hand.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

kmclarke,

Many cruisers leave the Abacos for later in the year when it's a bit warmer. Nov/Dec is a bit cold and the fronts are usually more severe up north in the Abacos. 

Over the years we've developed the following route which most of our fellow cruisers take. We go from Miami to North Rock, onto the Banks and into The Tongue of the Ocean and on to Nassau where we clear in. This trip takes about thirty hours. If it's blowing too much we hide in the Chubb Cay area behind Frazers Hog Cay. From Nassau we head down the Exumas.

If we want to do the Abacos we do it on the way home in May when it's a bit warmer.


----------



## captainlouie (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello all,
My wife and I will be doing the same trip in October/November with our two dogs. This has been great info. Thank you. 

KM - We'll see you down there. What is your boat name? We are Irie a 27' catamaran.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Clouie....with your boat...you can do the Indian Cay passage from West End to Great sale Cay w/ no problem and save a couple of hours. 

Vasco...while a lot of cruisers do it your way...I've seen little evidence that temps or fronts are any different between the Abacos and Exumas. But it is definitely quicker and easier to get to the Abacos and with a 6.5 foot draft...may be a bit less harrowing as well for a first trip over. 
Both places are wonderful so whichever way they go...see it all!!


----------



## Slooptattoo (Aug 4, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Kevin...Why go to Bimini at all? 6.5 draft is tough there anyway.
> You can leave out of Ft. Lauderdale and go either the conventional WestEnd/Memory Rock way to Abacos or head to the new Providence channel and enter at little harbor.
> The easiest way to Abacos is out of West Palm Beach to Memory Rock passge and on to Great Sale Cay for your first stop. Then next day to Green Turtle Cay for customs check in and you're there with no hassels. Since you are coming down the ICW...West Palm (lake worth) is the BEST place to wait for weather and to cross from so I don't understand the Bimini Plan at all unless you are heading to the Exumas and not Marsh harbor.


Totally agree. Leave out of Lauderdale, West End, Memory Rock, Sail Cay. There is now a customs office in Spanish Cay which can save you the "hustle bustle" of clearing in Green Turtle, but make sure you do visit Green Turtle on your way south though. The new development on South Bimini has ruined getting into the Harbor at anything other than a high tide with that deep a draft. It's out of your way, "against the stream" and just not worth it. Have a great trip though, you'll have a blast. Don't forget the pig roast on Guana Cay on Sundays!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Don't forget the pig roast on Guana Cay on Sundays!

*Yes...Sunday's at Nippers!! Here's the link to whet your appetite!!
http://www.nippersbar.com/


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Cam 
WOW Thanks a lot that takes a lot of the stress out of the route planning . i will get the explorere charts when we get to NC and I am sure i will have some more Q's for you then. Thanks very much 
Kevin


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Whoops, i just noticed that there is a second page. We are not "maried to the Abaco idea and if it will be harrowing I can wait to challenge myself, As of now we are not sure that we will spend all of the winter in the Bahamas and return North. If we can find a hurricane hole where we can put our boat on the hard that our ins company will approve of, then we will leave the boat there for the summer and return home in April. Then in 08/09 we will continue south and leave the boat in Panama. So if the Abacos are really worth seeing then we would prefer not to miss them, but if it is just representative of the rest of the Bahamas and more risky then we are quite happy to leave them for another time. Thanks for all your replies.
Kevin ,Melissa ,James and Caleb .
Solange IV 
Kelly Peterson 44.
44 days left.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

kev...they are NOT more risky. It is the Exumas that are more shoal, have fewer hideout places and more coral. With your draft...still doable but you will need to be ore careful. The Abacos are EASY as long as you just WAIT for a good weather window for the Stream and not try to go the first day of light winds after a week of northers!! 8-10 hours and you'll be on the banks in 10 feet of water like this!!


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for that ..... gotta go book flights. That is incredible . It can snow any day now in this part of the country, 'but it's a dry cold" Yea ,right.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

There do seem to be lots of cruising boats with kids congregating in Georgetown if you get to the bottom of the Exumas. They also have a cruisers net on the VHF and it's quite a social environment.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks . We are planning on getting to Georgetown and an abundance of kids boats will make that more of a priority. We have moved up our departure date so that we can attend the cruisers seminar in New Bern. That location works very well for us as that is the airport we will fly into to get to the boat.
We just bought the tickets today! 29 days left !!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kev...congrats on the escape! When you are at the cruisers reunion...be sure to look up Dick Giddings and say hi from Cam!!


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

We'll do Cam, is there any sights worth seeing while we are there and have a rental car?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Purely in the interests of being contrary <grin> have you considered going offshore? From New Bern head out across the Gulf Stream and hang a right aiming for Georgetown. I saw your comment about short hops, but why? Everyone has their own priorities of course. A relatively short passage will save you a ton of motoring down the ICW.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kev...nothing much to see that you can't walk to!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Come on SVA...2 young kids aboard and 4-5 day crossing open water in November including the Stream and against the trade winds?? I'd do that coming back in the spring maybe...but not at this time of year. Remember the Bahama 500 rally that used to do that out of Charleston every year till the fleet got smashed???


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Come on SVA...2 young kids aboard and 4-5 day crossing open water in November including the Stream and against the trade winds?? I'd do that coming back in the spring maybe...but not at this time of year. Remember the Bahama 500 rally that used to do that out of Charleston every year till the fleet got smashed???


He said four adults for the crossing to Bimini and on to Marsh Harbour. Presumably they'd be able to have four adults for a passage that ultimately would be shorter.

My pilot charts are on the boat (I'm out of town this week), but isn't NC well above the trades?

I just looked at the NOAA 7-day loop of the W. Atl Surface Analysis and the NavOcean and DEOS Gulf Stream Analyses. There were a couple days of NElies that might have been lumpy, but a long window of SEly that would have provided for a NE close-reach to beat to cross the stream. Then a nice eddy to give a Sly close to beam reach a boost followed by a nice counter current as you get South. Very doable.

My principle point was that getting to the Bahamas does not necessarily require endless days of motoring down the ICW. Four adults allows for a pretty easy watch schedule. In a day and half you're across the GS.

I don't think the race experience is relevant. Unless the forecast is really awful, races start as scheduled regardless of the weather. For a cruise you go when the forecast is good.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Travelling with children a trip down the ICW is a must. There is so much history along the route. Not to mention all the scenic stops with alligators in the water and wild horses on the islands. The kids will love it. Much better than a week's slog to get to the Bahamas.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SVA....KMClarke says "We are doing it with our two sons 
ages 9&10" in post #1 ...that is who I am responding to. 

The Bahamas are essentially due south of southern NC...with prevailing SE winds...it is a bash in that direction. I know a lot of folks that leave directly from the Bahamas in the spring but very few arrive in the winter by the same route for good reason.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> SVA....KMClarke says "We are doing it with our two sons
> ages 9&10" in post #1 ...that is who I am responding to.


Me too. In post #7 of this thread, kmclarke said four adults for the crossing.

I have not made that trip. I have crossed the GS a few times and I did cross the Atlantic on a route that had us on the wind most of the time (I think we had the chute up for a grand total of four or five days) and was quite content. Maybe I spent too much time on the race course, but I don't find beating offshore in a well-found boat a bad thing. Isn't it always upwind to where you want to go? <grin>

I don't mean to be argumentative on the subject. I apologize if I have come across that way. Although I haven't done the ICW, I've done my share of motoring in channels, and listened to a *lot* of whining from people who are tired of weeks chugging down the ICW. The point above about the sights on the ICW and the benefits to the kids is well taken. Perhaps the ICW *is* something that everyone should do at least once (well, everyone but me, I don't like steering that much).

Going offshore is an alternative, and like the ICW it has it's positives and negatives.

For my part, I like setting the autopilot and "standing" my watch under the dodger with an iPod or a book or a movie. That's a little tough on the ICW. I also love the dolphins and turtles that come visit, and the big fish that often lurk under the boat. Offshore has real appeal.

repectfully, dave


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dave...I thought the 4 adults was for Bimini from S. FL only. Maybe I'm wrong on that. I much prefer going offshore as well...but the coastal hop route is better at this time of year and in that direction. With kids aboard or for anyone heading south for the first time, I think the ICW is a must see as it is really a quite beautiful trip with many small towns, small cities and natural areas that are worth the time. After one trip...off the coast in discrete jumps or offshore from the south is the easier, quicker and more relaxing way to go with the autopilot on and no white knuckles.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Someone told me recently they were going to go from Beaufort, NC to the Bahamas. I said nothing at the time but thought afterwards this was a strange route given the Stream is hundreds of miles wide at this point and directly on the nose if you head straight to the Bahamas. Yes, it's shorter, but at what cost. If one doesn't want to do the ICW then the only alternatives that make sense are to coastal hop or do a combination.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello All,
Cam is correct in that we are only going to have the 4 adults on board for the South FL to Bahamas crossing, if at all. To be honest the main reason we are going down the ICW is though it is tedious it is easier. With two active kids homesick for their friends and former way of life , the ICW will afford a lot of opportunities to see interesting things that will keep them interested. Not to mention Universal studios and NASA. Also although we are Canadian, we get a lot of American history from TV and movies, so travelling the ICW is very interesting for us, and I hope for the kids too.
Thanks for the discussion.
Kevin 
24 days ,12.5 hrs to go.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

KM...I'm sure you'll stop at many of the historic little towns along the way. Just want to recommend a stop for a day (or more) at Cumberland Island GA which is immediately to the north of the FL border. An absolutely amazing place that is only accessible by boat, has a nice anchorage and the kids will love. The ICW guides will tell you about it but words cannot do it justice.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Cam , thats just the kind of info I am looking for. Now I just need to find out if it's deep enough for Solange.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

kmclarke

There's lots of water in the main Cumberland Island anchorage. Good holding too.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

ebs001 said:


> given the Stream is hundreds of miles wide at this point (near Beufort NC) and directly on the nose if you head straight to the Bahamas.


I think I need to be educated. My Gulf Stream resources include https://www.navo.navy.mil/LIBRARY/Metoc/Atlantic/Regional+NATL/SATANAL/OFA/Series/index.html and http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/ .

It looks to me that crossing the GS off NC is somewhat less than 100 miles, so less than a day (maybe a day-and-a-half from the coast. What am I missing?

I don't want to hijack kmclarke's thread to talk about offshore routes, but the subject is interesting to me.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SVA...suggest you start a new thread in this forum.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

*How safe are the Bahamas?*

I don't want to start a guns on board thread so I have buried this question in this thread. Now that our departure is coming fast , a lot of my friends are asking if we are taking a gun. There seems to be a perception that the Bahamas are not safe. These people although well intentioned are , I think missinformed if not completely ignorant (some have made the assumption that the Bahamas ARE the Carribean). 
I have looked at the archives but I did not find anything specific to cruising the Bahamas. How safe are they? Is there a need to take extraordinary precautions ; ie sailing in groups , keeping an anchor watch, etc?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought about this a lot. I don't plan on taking a gun with me into the Caribbean. I did buy a German 12ga. Flare gun, and I will take that with me. I believe the area in general is safe and the real key to this, is don't be dumb. Don't do stupid things that would get you into trouble even in The USA. Dumb things like flashing a lot of cash. My .02.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Been going there since 1990. It's very safe. Nassau is a bit iffy if you leave your boat at anchor sometimes so we usually go into a marina there, it's easier to clear in that way. Once you get away from Nassau you've got nothing to worry about. More dinks are lost from poor knots and chafe than theft. I don't lock my dink in the Bahamas, I do in the States, especially Miami. It's generally safer in the Bahamas than Toronto or the States.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

IMHO the Bahamas are QUITE safe outside of Nassau. Dinghy theft is about as serious as it gets...and most of that is drunks on joyrides! Nevertheless, we locked our dink and the Abacos and Exumas are NOT the Caribbean.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for that. I was sure that was the case even before I asked but , you never know.
22 days left.


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

This has been a great post for me as well, CAM I think I will be taking your advice for crossing from West Palm Beach. 3 weeks till I get back on my boat and head to florida! 
Thanks for everyones input!


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

So, since I am getting into this discussion so late - for 2 adults and two small children, what route would be preferable to get to Bahamas (and specifically Georgegtown?).

(The fun with forestay notwithstanding, I am underway again and, though we did not get far yet, any progress is progress)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Brak...Many people stage at NoName key anchorage...cross to Bimini...then Chubb Cay then on down the Exumas chain towards GeorgeTown...making stops along the way to see the sights including:
Exuma Land Sea Park, Thunderball Cave at Staniel Cay, the wild but friendly pigs at Galivantiers(sp?) Cay. 

You can stay behind the cays for much of the route or go back out the various cuts to the ocean side if the weather is nice and you need to make time. 

Glad you're back under way. Don't forget the Abacos on the way back!!


----------



## jdlinda (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone.
We bought our boat, 45' Leopard catamaran, and survived our shakedown cruise. We went from Fort Lauderdale to Key West, hoping we could get to Bahamas but Noel (sp) prevented the trip. Christmas day we fly back to Fort Lauderdale and will try again. Our plan is to sail down to No Name Harbor and then over to Bimini. Our goal is to sail for about 6-8 hours per day, stop for a while and then off again to the next destination. We're not yet interested in an overnighter so we want to sail during the day only. We're hoping to be in a warm enough climate that we can snorkle, dive and just generally enjoy the sun's warmth. We have about a month. Any suggestions regarding route, destinations, activities would be greatly appreciated. We have Frommer's guide but would love some other input. Additionally, we'd like to keep the boat in the Bahamas for a while (months) so we can go back and enjoy it again in April. I've heard that Marsh Harbor has reasonably priced slips. Any other ideas?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Slips for a 45' catamaran anywhere in the Abacos or Exumas are going to be virtually non-existant due to your beam and the lack of T-head spaces. Some possibles: 
Conch Inn in Marsh Harbor runs moorings cats on charter so they might have something.
Boat Harbor on the outside of Marsh Harbor has some big boat slips that might accomodate you. 
You might be able to arrange a mooring with "yacht minder" service in Hopetown. 
From your planned landfall in Bimini...it will be necessary to do at least one overnighter from Royal Island Eleuthra to Little Harbor in Abacos but you should be able do do the Exumas and the over and up to Eleuthra in a series of day hops. 
If Marsh Harbor is your goal then I would suggest crossing to West End Grand Bahama from Ft. Lauderdale rather than crossing at Bimini if you want to avoid all overnight travel. 
...and get rid of the Frommers guide!! Explorer Chartbook/Guides and Dodge's Guide to Abacos are what you need!! Get 'em at www.bluewaterweb.com Good luck.


----------



## jdlinda (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Camaraderie, I was beginning to think no one read my post. I was referred to Frommers from cruisers from BVI but felt the source was not necessarily helpful to cruisers. After examining the charts the Exumas appear to be exactly what you indicated, one day hops. Thanks for the response.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No prob...yell again if we can help further.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi All,
We are now in Miami waiting a wx to cross to the bahamas,it seems that our priorities change on a daily basis . We met some other kid boats in Oriental and cruised together down the coast to St Augustine, a very pretty town unfortunately we were unable to stay as we were in a rush to get to FT Pierce for some eng work at FT pierce Diesel, Great service and work by the way. 

Anyhow we are planning to cross to Bimini at the first chance and then make our way over to the Berry islands for a few days ,or more . Then over to Nassau and continue south. I have been unable to find the explorer near bahamas charts, apparently the new edition is not out and the old one is sold out. 

Now, the questions, Has anyone had any experience with the new entrance to Bimini? Will it accommodate a 6.5 draft at all tide levels? Is there a marina suitable for a couple of nights , I don't need fancy.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Where are you at in Miami? I'm currently laying on the hook at the Marine Stadium waiting for a bit more favorable weather to head down the Keys.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Blue Water Books has the Explorer Near Bahamas in stock.
http://www.bluewaterweb.com/NauticalCharts/Chart.asp?GeoID=19625&SKU=9780965984256

Can't help much on Bimini...but believe the channel there was recently dredged.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

We are on the hook at southbeach tonight and will probably move tomorrow after fuelling and loading up on H2o in anticipation of a good window to cross on friday.

I was at bluewater books in FT Lauderdale on friday and they were sold out of the near Bahamas and were not expecting any in until next week.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

bummer...they say they have it in stock on line. Here's an alternate if you can get it shipped to you. I know that Merlins in Marsh Harbor carries them too...but that is a bit late for you. Anyway...safe passage and stay in touch with details of your trip for those of us stuck in the cold!
https://www.explorercharts.com/order.html


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

ok... so I have read most of the info... less than a month until my departure, will be leaving Jax on Jan 8th and sail down the coast before hopping across. 
We draw a little over 6'. What areas should I avoid due to draft? Any other suggestions on stocking up on food besides what is in the most recent post on the provision side? 
I know one of my crew wants to find some surf, any suggestions? 
I am starting to starting to get VERY excited now that it looks like everything with the engine replacement is finishing up! 
if anyone else is heading over around that time frame let me know!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

* We draw a little over 6'. What areas should I avoid due to draft?

KPT...*You need to cross over from W. Palm and use the memory rock passage entry onto the little bahama bank rather than the Indian Cay passage...this will give you no depth concerns to Great sale Cay. After that just stick to the charted routes and waypoints to Green Turtle (routes on explorer charts, Dodge Guide to Abaco) and you will have no issues. 
If attempting to enter White Sound on Green Turtle Cay you will need to be at 1/2 tide (and rising hopefully) to enter. Black sound is NOT doable except perhaps at full tide. Alternative in good weather is simply to anchor off the town of New Plymouth in settled weather till you can make your passage out and around Whale Cay and into the central Abacos. 
In the Central Abacos there is plenty of depth in the Grea Guana Cay Harbor and Marsh Harbor. Wait for half tide if you want to enter Hopetown, Man0Warm, Treasure Cay. Full tide is necessary for Little Harbor. Lots of less protected places to anchor as well...but that is the data for the main harbors. 
If you anchor in the north part of Lake Worth before departure, there are usually a number of boats awaiting a weather window to cross the stream that will be happy to have another buddy boat at this time of year.


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks Cam! 
One other thing I forgot. the first two weeks my parents will be cruising with us, and I would like to try to get into a marina at least 2-3 times so my mom can do the shower a shore thing haha. do most those harbors you mentioned have marinas or anchor and pay for showers? 
Also, they will be flying out of Marsh Habor, any tips for getting them there?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

In Marsh Harbor there are several marinas. The best IMHO is Harborview
http://www.harbourviewmarina.com/ 
which is modern, has nice clean showers & pool & snackbar/bar and is central to shopping. 
As far as flights...if you can get 'em into Ft. Lauderdale on one of the cheap airlines like Southwest...then Yellow Air Taxi can get 'em to Marsh Harbor. Saves bucks over traditional carriers.
http://www.flyyellowairtaxi.com/

Most of the other harbors DO have small marinas if you want to be at a dock AND moorings where you can dinghy in. Even if you anchor...most will let you buy a shower for 2-3 bucks. 
Marinas are available in: Treasure Cay, Great Guana Cay, Hopetown, Man o'War. I forget if I mentioned it before...but GET the Dodge Guide To Abacos...a must have. 
http://www.landfallnav.com/-bi048.html


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a turning basin just outside the entrance to Treasure Cay Marina. For $10/night you can anchor there and get full access to all the marina facilities, including a pool and showers. It is probably one of the most sheltered anchorages anywhere in the Abacos. Good holding in 8-10 ft. of water. Restaurants and shopping are all within walking distance.

If your parents will be flying over or back, they can use the Treasure Cay airport instead of MHH.

Sorry if my post is a bit behind the curve, but I just discovered this website yesterday.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Alan!


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Many thanks! I'm enjoying getting to know a whole bunch of new folks!


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, I am flying down to Jacksonville TODAY!!!!!!!! My boat is back together (engine installed and new main fitted and ready to go), just have to provision in Jax tomorrow morning. 
It looks like we will have good weather this week to head down the coast and then cross Thursday night/Fri morning... hopefully the report will stay as it is now. 
Thanks to everyone who has given great advice and encouragement on here! I appreciate it and hope to see some fellow "sailnetters" while I am there. I will be back on here the end of Jan.
Cheers and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fairwinds KptMorgan.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

KPT...good luck & have fun! Let's have updates when you can!!


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

so here is an edited email sent to my girfriend for an upate, not an official "cruising update" but hopefully will do  
We Anchored a few hours ago in Manjack and of course being the 21st century we are pirating internet from someplace ashore!!! Can you belive that, in the middle of the bahamas on a sailboat and getting wireless interenet

It is SOOOOOO beautiful, I dont even know where to begin so I will start with our crossing. 

So it started out somewhat rough leaving fort pierce, FL and I was starting to worry about the crossing, but we headed south along the FL coast until it calmed down some and started to head across around 0300 ten miles north of west palm beach. We motor sailed across the Gulf Stream and it actually wasnt too bad, Austin and I were up and we were 15 miles off the Little Bahama Bank at sunrise. After sunrise we turned the engine off, and sailed in a beautiful morning toward the bahamas. We put fishing lines out and first caught a little black fin tuna and then caught a BIG Mahi-Mahi!!! Austin brought both of them in and loved it. When we got to the Little Bahama bank it was crazy, it went from 1000+ feet in the Atlantic Ocean to 30 ft in about a minute, then we had a real shallow part to go over 
It is wild how we will be in 15-20 feet of water and can see the bottom like it is right below us. So then we kept on sailing and eventually motor sailed to Great Sale Cay, which is just a little cove/island that has a good anchorage that a lot of people anchor at while heading to the Abacos. There were about 10 other boats there, and we didnt get there till about 7:30pm so we had to anchor in the dark but we did fine. We cooked the Mahi Mahi on the grill and my mom made some bangin potatoes. Then we listened to the Pats game on Sirius radio!!! Except I was SOOOOOOO tired that I fell asleep after halftime!!!! Now you can understand how tired I was... it was definitly a wearing week, but we are here now and after tomorrow it will be chill mode! 

so then we woke up early this morning with intentions to tie up and clear in through customs at Spanish Cay. We were 3 miles from there and I called the marina and they said they didnt recommend staying there overnight because of the wind direction (NW at 20-25) it would be a rough night, which looking back at it, I think we would have been fine, but now we are at this cool anchorage, so who cares. So then we kept on going toward Green Turtle, which is one of the bigger cruising cays in the Abacos and I called a marina a few miles before we got there to ask what time customs closed, and they closed at 5 and it was already 4:30 so we werent going to get there in time. So we were looking around and I saw a bunch of sailboats at this island just north of Green Turtle called Manjack. We checked all of our charts and guides and it looked like it had enough water and will be as good shelter as we can get from the wind that is supposed to come in tonight. So we anchored with 3 feet under our keel just before sunset and jumped in to "Tally Ho" and check the anchor to make sure it was dug in; we ended up giving it a few shoves into the sand/grass. 
The water is so clear! it is like nothing I have ever seen!!! 
So we are going to listen to the "cruising net" tomorrow morning to get the weather, which unfortanetly isnt supposed to be good tomorrow (rain) and might be real windy the next few days where we need it to not be not windy to head farther down the abacos toward marsh harbor. There is this one cut which if the wind isnt right can be crazy rough, so hopefuly it wont be too bad that we cant head down. I cant believe that my parents have already been here a week tomorrow and are leaving on Friday. I felt bad that it took so long to get here, but they both seem to be loving it and loving that they could share this with me. 

So we are about to put the rest of the fish on the grill and then watch a movie down in the cabin. 
ok, well we are about to have dinner and I have written a novel. We are going to clear in at Green Turtle tomorrow morning and then hang out on the island and go to the beach if the weather isnt too bad. 
So the Tuesday forecast is for NNE at 15 mph; is that going to make the the whale cay passage too bad? I would like to get a little bit farther south (my parents are leaving on Friday) but we can only do what we can do. 

This is a dream come true down here and I need to talk my two boat bumbs into stay a few months longer haha.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kpt-

Good to hear from you.  Wish I was there....we're looking at 8-12" of snow tonight.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kpt...I was just smiling at your joy upon seeing the water on th banks and remembering my own first reaction. I know exactly where you are anchored at Manjack to pick up that wifi!! (g)

Hint...you will probably NOT be able to hear the cruisers net from Manjack. Suggest you call over BEFORE the net to anyone in Green Turtle who can receive the net and ask for a "Whale Report" when they get it. 
15 knots from the north CAN close down the pass but not necessarily...it depends a lot on what is going on far at sea in wind/wave conditions...not just the present local conditions. DO prepare for a lot of side to side rolling in big swells and secure everything down below. The passage is not long or typically really rough, but it is rolly! 
Have fun and keep us posted on it!!


----------

